# Ladders in your van?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We do commercial service most of the guys have 6', 8' and 10' step ladders and a 24' extension. Everything but the 6' on the roof not in the truck.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 4', 6', 8', and 32' extension ladder. I am waiting on the jet rack to mount the 4' inside the roof of my truck, and I haven't had the 32' on in quite a while. If I need it I put it on that day.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

4' 6' 10' and 24' Extension.

4' Gets the most use by far.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> 4' 6' 10' and 24' Extension.
> 
> 4' Gets the most use by far.


And gets left on the most jobs....:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> 4' 6' 10' and 24' Extension.
> 
> 4' Gets the most use by far.


No 4' ladders for us, entirely useless when you can only use the first two steps.:laughing:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


> No 4' ladders for us, entirely useless when you can only use the first two steps.:laughing:


 what about the top step?:laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

4ft, 7ft combination, 28ft. 4 ft in van, others on the roof. The majority of my work is buried plant, new construction, so I very rarely need a ladder. 5 gallon bucket works for me.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

2', 4' and 6' step inside the van, 10' step and 24' extension on the rack. 32' extension in storage.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 5' inside my SpaceKap, and a 8' and 20' extension up on the ladder rack. It's a toss up between the three on what gets used the most. This month it's the 5', last month it was the 8', and next month is looking like the 20'.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

You've got me thinking about my 'ladder history.' Hmmm...

My first, and still most used, ladder is a 7' step ladder. WAY better than a 6' or 8'.

I next needed a 'short' extension ladder; just enough to get on a roof or in an attic. I had a cheap aluminum 16' ladder, but replaced that with a 7/11 combination ladder. 7' step. 11' extension, has a pole bracket and is extremely stable outdoors.

A 2-ft 'mechanics' ladder (steps on both sides) became an essential work platform. The 'vee' formed by the tops of the rails proved ideal for holding conduit or strut for cutting.

Next I needed a 'proper' extension ladder. 20', and I added a pole bracket. Carry on top of the truck.

The stepladder proved too big for work in bathrooms and other tight places. A 5' stepladder filled the gap. Again, far more useful than either the 4' or 6' ladders more commonly found.

Those are the ladders always with the truck. Back at the shop, I keep these ladders for occasional use:

A 16' "4-way" ladder. It has proven useful for bridging over obstacles and for certain roofs.

A 10' stepladder. Useful in some commercial settings.

A 20' sign ladder. Ironically, it gets used for deep sump pits.

A 24' extension ladder. Really appreciate the wide bracket added to the top.

On the 'wish list' are various Werner "Old Blue" electrician 'job station' stepladders - I bought mine just before Werner came out with the line - and an extension ladder with built-in levellers. I admit I'm tempted by an after-market version that has the 'feet' on a curved rail; that looks more stabile.

I also am considering one of those telescoping ladders. 

Accessories I lust after are "Safe-t-climb" and "Safe-t-ladder," if I remember the names right. One is an extension for the ladder rails that lets you step through the ladder, on to the roof, and the other is an anchoring system for the top of the ladder.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We keep a 4' and 6' in the truck, and a 24' on the roof. we have a bunch of different ladders at the shop depending on the job we are on, but find we get the most use out of those 3.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I carry 2x6' an 8' a 10' a 12' and a 28 extension


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No 4' ladders for us, entirely useless when you can only use the first two steps.:laughing:


I use the hell out of my 4' ladder and I use the hell out of ALL the steps :shifty:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

4 and 6 ft step and 24 ext on the truck rack, 8 and 12 ft step in the trailer.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I use the hell out of my 4' ladder and I use the hell out of ALL the steps :shifty:




Is...that...safe? I hope you at least harness off at the top! Goodness gracious! :laughing:

I do the same damn thing. :yes:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I use the hell out of my 4' ladder and I use the hell out of ALL the steps :shifty:


word


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

two 5's, an 8, a 10, and a 24'.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

2 step trestle, 6 foot fiberglass - both inside
8 foot fiberglass, 24 extension - on roof
by far the 2 step is the most used in residential


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Never did like 4' ladders. Don't see any use for them. Maybe if you're working in a hobbit hole or something..


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Never did like 4' ladders. Don't see any use for them. Maybe if you're working in a hobbit hole or something..


In any home with a 8 ft ceiling, they are all you need. Easier to haul in and less chance of hitting something with it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> In any home with a 8 ft ceiling, they are all you need. Easier to haul in and less chance of hitting something with it.


I agree, but I prefer the 5 foot for that. Gives me a place to set tools and parts on top more conveniently, and it's just high enough to get in and out of an attic scuttle hole, where the 4' is not.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Never did like 4' ladders. Don't see any use for them. Maybe if you're working in a hobbit hole or something..


I'm 6'3" so I don't need much to get to the ceiling.


----------



## FMC8911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Who makes a good 5'? Seems like they are hard to find


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

4' and 6' inside the van, 8' and 24' extension on the roof.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

4 & 6' on the inside, 10 & 28 on the roof


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have 2-4's and a 6' in the box truck. A 28' extension outside. I keep the 8' ladder in the shop/storage for when I need it.

In the Utility pick-up I keep a 5' and 4' ready to go.

Start the day at the shop so I can grab the 8' if we need it.

Tom

IIRC my 5' is a Lynn Ladder. I'm lucky enough to be able to pick them up locally direct.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

My 5ft ladder is a Werner, 300# rating, fiberglass, ordered through the parts house.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Mostly residential.

4' and 5' step ladder inside the van.

On top is a 8' step and extension.


----------

